# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Dolichocolon - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Dolichocolon*
*Synoniemen*
Een abnormaal lange (en bochtige) dikke darm.

*Beschrijving*
*De darm*
De darm is een belangrijk onderdeel van het spijsverteringskanaal. De darm kan worden onderverdeeld in dunne- en dikke darm. In de dunne darm wordt het voedsel verteerd. De voor het lichaam belangrijke voedingsstoffen worden in de dunne darm opgenomen in het bloed en afgevoerd naar de lever. Wat achterblijft in de darm is een dunne massa van bacteriën, dode cellen en onverteerbare voedselresten. Deze dunne ontlasting komt vanuit de dunne darm in de dikke darm terecht. De dikke darm onttrekt water en zouten aan de ontlasting. Hierdoor wordt de ontlasting ingedikt, waarna deze wordt afgevoerd naar de endeldarm. Is de endeldarm gevuld dan ontstaat er het gevoel van 'aandrang', het signaal om naar toilet te gaan. De dikke darm is normaal gesproken ongeveer een meter lang en gaat over in de endeldarm. De dikke darm ligt als een omgekeerde U in de buik.
*Wat is een dolichocolon?*
Bij een dolichocolon Is de dikke darm abnormaal lang en bochtig, maar niet verwijd. Vooral het gedeelte dat vlak voor de endeldarm ligt (het sigmoïd) is vaak extra lang en bochtig. De weg die de ontlasting moet gaan door de dikke darm is bij een dolichocolon dus langer dan normaal. De dikke darm heeft meer tijd om water en zouten aan de ontlasting te onttrekken. Verstopping is dan vaak een logisch gevolg.

*Mogelijke oorzaak van een dolichocolon*
De oorzaak van een dolichocolon is onduidelijk. De te lange dikke darm kan al vanaf de geboorte aanwezig zijn en pas op een later moment klachten veroorzaken. Ook zou een dolichocolon juist het gevolg kunnen zijn van een langdurige verstopping die pas later klachten veroorzaakt.

*Klachten en symptomen bij een dolichocolon*
In principe hoeft men geen klachten te hebben van een dolichocolon. Zijn er wel klachten dan is er meestal sprake van (hardnekkige) verstopping en pijn in de onderbuik. In zeldzame gevallen kan er een 'knoop' (volvulus) ontstaan in de te lange dikke darm. Dit is een ernstige situatie omdat er absoluut geen stoelgang meer mogelijk is. De doorbloeding van de darm wordt door de volvulus ernstig belemmerd, waardoor het 'afgeklemde' deel van de darm kan afsterven. Er moet in zo'n geval onmiddellijk operatief worden ingegrepen.

*Hoe wordt de diagnose dolichocolon gesteld?*
Een dolichocolon kan worden aangetoond door middel van röntgenonderzoek met bariumcontrast ( X-colon). De lege dikke darm wordt bij dit onderzoek gevuld met bariumpap. Hierna wordt er lucht in de darm gebracht waardoor de darm zich ontplooit. De bariumpap vormt een laagje over de wand van
de dikke darm. Door vervolgens een aantal röntgenopnames te maken kan worden aangetoond dat de dikke darm langer is dan normaal.

*Behandeling van een dolichocolon*
Bij een dolichocolon is vooral de behandeling en/of het voorkomen van verstopping van belang.
*De volgende leefregels moeten daarbij in acht worden genomen bij een dolichocolon:*
* Gebruik een gezonde, gevarieerde en vooral vezelrijke voeding.
Voorbeelden van vezelrijke voedingsmiddelen zijn: volkorenproducten, groenten en fruit. De aanbevolen hoeveelheden vezels per dag voor een volwassene is 30 (vrouw) tot 40 (man) gram. Bij darmklachten zoals verstopping hebt u per dag extra voedingsvezels nodig. Met behulp van de Vezeltest op deze site kunt u uitrekenen of uw voeding voldoende vezels
bevat.
* Drink minstens 2 liter per dag.
Voldoende vocht is nodig om de ontlasting soepel te houden. Gebruikt u wel extra vezels maar niet voldoende vocht dan werkt dit juist averechts. De vezels in de ontlasting kunnen niet voldoende vocht opnemen waardoor de ontlasting hard wordt.
* Neem voldoende lichaamsbeweging.
Door regelmatig te bewegen en te sporten blijft uw conditie op peil en het bevordert de werking van de darm.
* Ga naar het toilet wanneer u aandrang voelt
Als u de toiletgang uitstelt blijft de ontlasting nog langer in de dikke darm. Er kan dan nog meer vocht aan onttrokken worden waardoor de ontlasting nog harder wordt.
Behalve deze leefregels is het soms noodzakelijk medicijnen te gebruiken.
*Afhankelijk van de klachten kunnen verschillende medicijnen bij een dolichocolon worden voorgeschreven:*
* De volumevergrotende laxantia, ook wel 'bulkvormers' of vezelpreparaten genoemd. Deze medicijnen werken in de darm als een soort spons. Door veel vocht op te nemen houden ze de ontlasting smeuïg.
* De osmotisch werkende laxantia. Deze medicijnen houden meer vocht vast in de dikke darm (osmose). Daarnaast wordt de darmwand aangezet tot meer beweging. Door deze combinatie van effecten blijft de ontlasting zachter.
* Laxantia met zowel een volumevergrotende als osmotische werking. In deze medicijnen zijn de eigenschappen gecombineerd van de 'bulkvormers' en de 'osmotica'.
* De contactlaxantia, ook wel 'irritantia' genoemd. Deze medicijnen bevorderen de bewegingen van de darm door chemische prikkeling van de
darm. Alleen bij zeer hardnekkige klachten worden deze sterkere laxeermiddelen voorgeschreven. Omdat deze medicijnen gewenning veroorzaken en de darmwand kunnen beschadigen, wordt langdurig gebruik afgeraden. Bij hoge uitzondering wordt er een operatie uitgevoerd waarbij de dikke darm wordt ingekort. De resultaten hiervan zijn echter niet altijd bevredigend.

*Tips en adviezen bij een dolichocolon*
Over leefregels die van belang zijn om verstopping te voorkomen en/of te behandelen kunt u hierboven lezen bij 'behandeling'. Voor adviezen over gezonde voeding kunt u de Schijf van Vijf raadplegen van het Voedingscentrum.

*Meer informatie*
*Websites*
* www.nvdietist.nl Nederlandse Vereniging van Diëtisten.
* www.voedingscentrum.nl Voor informatie en advies over voeding.
* www.vezeltest.info Test of u dagelijks voldoende vezels eet!
* www.dieetinzicht.nl - Informatie over voeding en dieet bij ziekte en gezondheid.

_(Bron: mlds.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Onderzoeken bij dolicholon*

*Defeacografie/Röntgenonderzoek functie endeldarm*
*Wat is een defeacografie?*
Defeacografie is een onderzoek waarbij de snelheid van het ontlasten (defeacatie) wordt bekeken. Bij een defeacografie wordt gebruik gemaakt van contrastmiddel. Dit is een middel dat ingebracht wordt in uw darm, waardoor de darmen zichtbaar zijn op een röntgenfoto. De arts kan voorstellen om een defeacografie te doen als u een trage stoelgang heeft. Dit kan veroorzaakt worden door te langzaam werkende darmen. Ook afwijkingen in de bewegingen van de bekkenbodem (De spieren van de bekkenbodem zorgen samen met de sluitspier van de anus voor het op kunnen houden van ontlasting) en de anus kunnen hiermee worden aangetoond. Evenals een verzakking van de endeldarm (prolaps) en het uitpuilen van de endeldarm in de vagina (rectokèle).
*Voor de defeacografie*
De dag voor en/ of van de defeacografie krijgt u een laxeermiddel. Als u (mogelijk) zwanger bent, moet u dit melden aan uw arts. Röntgenstraling die tijdens de defeacografie wordt gebruikt, kan schadelijk zijn voor het ongeboren kind.
*Tijdens de defeacografie*
In de onderzoekskamer kleedt brengt de radioloog met een dun slangetje contrastmiddel in uw endeldarm. Bij vrouwen wordt de vagina gemarkeerd met een speciale gel of een tampon. Dit gebeurt om de organen van elkaar te kunnen onderscheiden op de röntgenfotos. Vervolgens neemt u plaats op een soort toilet die voor het röntgenapparaat staat. Er worden beelden gemaakt in rust, tijdens aanspannen van de bekkenbodemspieren en tijdens het persen. Het onderzoek duurt ongeveer 15 minuten. 
*Na de defeacografie*
U mag direct naar het toilet om de bariumpap kwijt te raken. De eerste dagen na het onderzoek kan uw ontlasting witte resten bevatten van de pap. Door extra veel te drinken, raakt u de resten bariumpap sneller kwijt.
De uitslag van het onderzoek krijgt u via uw behandelend arts.

*Röntgenonderzoek van de dikke darm/Colon-inloop/Röntgenonderzoek met bariumcontrast*
*Wat is een röntgenonderzoek van de dikke darm?*
Een röntgenonderzoek van de dikke darm is een beeldvormend onderzoek, waarbij gebruik gemaakt wordt van röntgenstraling. Röntgenstralen gaan dwars door het lichaam heen en worden tegengehouden door harde delen, zoals botten. Dit wordt zichtbaar op de röntgenfoto. Holle organen, zoals de darmen worden normaal gesproken niet zichtbaar op een röntgenfoto. Daarom wordt de darm gevuld met een contrastmiddel (bariumpap) dat de straling wel tegenhoudt. De vorm van de dikke darm is hierdoor goed te zien. De arts kan met dit onderzoek afwijkingen van uw darm opsporen, zoals (grote) poliepen, een gezwel, divertikels (uitstulpingen), vernauwingen of verwijdingen in de dikke darm. Dit onderzoek is niet geschikt om bijvoorbeeld ontstekingen in de dikke darm op te sporen. Ook kan de arts tijdens een röntgenonderzoek geen poliepen verwijderen of hapjes weefsel (biopten) nemen. Hiervoor is een kijkonderzoek van de dikke darm (colonoscopie) nodig. 
*Voor een röntgenonderzoek van de dikke darm*
Het is noodzakelijk dat uw dikke darm van tevoren helemaal leeg en schoon is. Daarom krijgt u voorafgaand aan het onderzoek laxeermiddelen en moet u zich houden aan een dieet. Per ziekenhuis kan dit dieet verschillen. Als u vragen heeft, kunt u daarom het beste contact opnemen met de afdeling waar u het onderzoek krijgt. De laxeermiddelen veroorzaken diarree. Zorg dat u deze dag in de buurt van een toilet bent. De ochtend van het onderzoek mag u een kopje koffie of thee zonder melk en suiker. Soms mag u een beschuitje. Als u medicijnen gebruikt, mag u deze gewoon blijven innemen. Als u allergisch bent voor contrastmiddel meldt dit dan aan uw arts. Laat het ook weten indien u (mogelijk) zwanger bent. Röntgenstraling kan namelijk gevaarlijk zijn voor het ongeboren kind. 
*Tijdens een röntgenonderzoek van de dikke darm*
Op de onderzoekskamer kleedt u zich uit. U krijgt een speciale jas aan. Als u op de onderzoekstafel ligt brengt de arts een dun slangetje in uw anus. Via dit slangetje brengt de arts bariumpap in uw darm. Dit kan een beetje vervelend aanvoelen. Het voelt alsof u ontlasting krijgt. De arts kan u vragen van houding te veranderen. Zo kunnen er vanuit verschillende richtingen fotos worden gemaakt. Het kan zijn dat de arts of assistent op uw buik drukt om bepaalde delen van de darm beter zichtbaar te maken. De arts verwijdert het slangetje en u mag naar het toilet om de bariumpap kwijt te raken. Vervolgens gaat u weer liggen en wordt er lucht via uw anus in uw darm geblazen. De arts maakt opnieuw fotos van uw lege darm.
Het onderzoek duurt ongeveer 30-45 minuten.
*Na een röntgenonderzoek van de dikke darm*
U kunt vlak na het onderzoek last hebben van buikkrampen en winderigheid, door de ingeblazen lucht. Uw ontlasting kan nog enige dagen grijs of wit van kleur zijn door de resten bariumpap. Ook kan het zijn dat uw stoelgang wat moeilijker gaat door de pap. Door extra veel water te drinken, kunt u de bariumpap sneller kwijtraken. Drink daarom veel water.
U mag direct na het onderzoek weer gewoon eten en drinken. Als u een kalmeringsmiddel heeft gekregen, dan mag u niet zelf naar huis rijden.
De uitslag van het onderzoek krijgt u van uw behandelend arts.

*Virtuele colonoscopie/Colonografie/CT-Colografie/MRI-colografie*
*Wat is een virtuele colonoscopie?*
De virtuele colonoscopie is een onderzoek waarbij de arts de dikke darm uitgebreid onderzoekt door middel van CT of MRI technieken. In het geval van een CT-colografie wordt gebruik gemaakt van röntgenstralen. Bij een MRI-colografie wordt een sterk magnetisch veld gebruikt om de dikke darm in beeld te brengen. Bij beide technieken wordt de dikke darm driedimensionaal in beeld gebracht. In tegenstelling tot de gewone colonoscopie gebruikt de arts bij de virtuele colonoscopie geen endoscoop. Bij een gewone colonoscopie wordt de endoscoop (flexibele slang) via de anus ingebracht. Op de endoscoop zitten een kleine camera en een lampje, waarmee de arts de binnenkant van de dikke darm bekijkt. Een virtuele colonoscopie is een beeldvormend onderzoek, waarbij de dikke darm van buitenaf in beeld gebracht wordt. Met een virtuele colonoscopie kunnen allerlei afwijkingen van de dikke darm opgespoord worden, zoals:
* Poliepen of tumoren in de dikke darm
* Ontstekingen in de dikke darm
* Uitstulpingen van de dikke darm (divertikels)
* Een abnormaal lange en verwijde dikke darm
Mogelijk kan de virtuele colonoscopie in de toekomst ook gebruikt worden voor screening op dikkedarmkanker. Er wordt onderzocht of dit onderzoek geschikt is voor een landelijk bevolkingsonderzoek of onderzoek van mensen met een verhoogde kans op (erfelijke) darmkanker. Momenteel wordt de virtuele colonoscopie slechts in enkele ziekenhuizen uitgevoerd.
*Voor- en nadelen van een virtuele colonoscopie*
De virtuele colonoscopie is een nauwkeurig onderzoek. Het is minder belastend voor de patiënt dan de gewone colonoscopie. De kans op complicaties is zeer klein. Een belangrijk nadeel van de virtuele colonoscopie is dat de arts tijdens het onderzoek geen hapjes weefsel (biopten) kan nemen. Dit kan wel tijdens een gewone colonoscopie. Deze biopten zijn soms noodzakelijk om de diagnose te kunnen stellen. In dat geval is na de virtuele colonoscopie alsnog een gewone colonoscopie noodzakelijk. Dat is ook het geval wanneer de arts poliepen aantreft in de dikke darm. Deze kunnen tijdens een gewone colonoscopie direct verwijderd worden, maar niet tijdens een virtuele colonoscopie.
*Voor een virtuele colonoscopie*
De voorbereiding voor dit onderzoek verschilt per ziekenhuis. In het algemeen geldt dat de voorbereiding hetzelfde is als bij een gewone colonoscopie. Dat betekent dat u de dag voor het onderzoek moet laxeren en niets meer mag eten. Dit is nodig omdat uw dikke darm helemaal schoon en leeg moet zijn. De arts kan de dikke darm dan goed bekijken en de beelden analyseren. De arts of verpleegkundige in het ziekenhuis zal u de precieze informatie over de voorbereiding. Als u medicijnen gebruikt, is het belangrijk om dit van tevoren te melden bij de arts. Soms is het noodzakelijk dat u tijdelijk stopt met de medicijnen. Stop nooit op eigen houtje, maar overleg altijd met uw arts. 
*Tijdens een virtuele colonoscopie*
Tijdens de virtuele colonoscopie blaast de arts lucht in uw dikke darm. Daardoor wordt de dikke darm met de darmplooien beter zichtbaar. Het scan apparaat maakt vervolgens afbeeldingen van aaneensluitende plakjes van de dikke darm en endeldarm. Deze beelden worden vervolgens omgevormd tot driedimensionale beelden van de binnenkant van de dikke darm en de endeldarm. 
*Na een virtuele colonoscopie*
De arts bekijkt en analyseert de beelden. Afhankelijk van wat er te zien was krijgt u de uitslag direct na het onderzoek, of duurt het enige tijd.
Na het onderzoek kunt u even last hebben buikpijn en winderigheid. Dit komt door de lucht die in uw dikke darm is geblazen. 

_(Bron; mlds.nl)_

----------

